# Beagles to a good home



## Open_Season (Oct 17, 2011)

I have 2, 2 year old male beagles that I need to get rid of. They were started last year by jw kennels. $100 for both great dogs I just don't have the time for them unfortunately. Thanks. Pm for phone #.


----------



## triple-e (Nov 2, 2010)

Picture


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Open_Season (Oct 17, 2011)

The dogs are gone. Thanks.


----------

